# MUFE HD ALL shades in the UK



## Portia73 (Apr 24, 2009)

Hello All.

I have been looking for MakeupForever HD foundation for yonks and yonks. I did find a shop in Shepherds Bush called P.A.M but they only stocked a few shades. I found a new stockist who do all the american shades. So Ive ordered a few foundations and Ive ordered the elusive #92, #75 (hot pink) eyeshadow as well which they had in stock. I ordered #72 which is a vibrant turqoise and #99 which is a bright red.

The shop is called Guru Makeup Emporium. They don't have a fancy website just a price list as such and you ring in with the orders. Oh and its cheaper than the P.A.M shop. Hope it all goes well. 

the link is....   

Professional TV, Film & Editorial Makeup Supplies London


So lets see what its all about. I should get my delivery within a day or 2. I shall update more with some pics then

Cheerio!


----------



## wonderdust (Apr 24, 2009)

I ordered a bunch of MUFE products from here, and I have to say the prices are reasonable, customer service over the phone was impeccable and I got my products in 1-2 days, some times next day. 

I wouldn't hesitate in ordering from them again.


----------

